# Came across a nice "older" Taurus.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I happened upon this the other day:








It is an older model PT99 AF, but is in excellent condition. :smt033


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on your "new to you" pistol! Looks GREAT!


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks great, ive had one as far back as 1988


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

RAEIndustries said:


> Looks great, ive had one as far back as 1988


Yeah, this one has been around a while. It is of the first generation, produced in the late 80's or very early 90's.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I once owned three of the older 'PT' Tauruses. My first was like the picture above in that it was a pre-decocker version. The other two had the decocker feature, one being a compact and the other a full size. Wish I had never sold them.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Very nice. Love the older Taurus's. Very good quality. The newer ones are crap.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I had one of those, and it was a good gun, but the trigger pull was too hard. But that can be fixed fairly easily, by trimming the trigger spring.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, looks like a beretta .
or the beretta looks like the above pic. Which came first ? And who copied who?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Not the same company of old. Taurus now stands for quantity over quality. They have lost all pride in craftsmanship and quality. Sad!!!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Congrats, looks like a beretta .
> or the beretta looks like the above pic. Which came first ? And who copied who?


Beretta came first, then sold the whole factory to Taurus. I have to agree with Livingthedream on the older ones, versus the newer made ones. I have a newer, two years old, PT92AF, and when I check out the locking block on the new Taurus, compared to this PT99, the machining is not as good on my newer PT92. There is "slop" in the block channel on the newer one, but not this 99. :smt083


----------

